# Rumblings in the Mediterranean



## javlin (Feb 4, 2012)

I am hearing more and more talk if you listen to some ramping of action by many parties in the region.Russia has sent a carrier,the USS lincoln just went through the Straits to join the Enterprise and I heard there is a third carrier in the region supposedly a first if true?The Syrians were given.... And, to add to the mix, over the course of the past couple of weeks an assemblage of U.S. and Russian naval ships have converged on the waters around Iran and Syria. The George H.W. Bush Carrier Strike group is reportedly in the eastern Mediterranean, just opposite of Syria. Russia also provided assistance to Syria by airlifting 72 anti-ship Yakhont missiles to the already war-torn country. Incidentally, the Yakhont missiles are capable of hitting naval targets from a distance of 300 kilometers.

source:- HUMAN EVENTS

Then you have our own people talking about Isarel's possible moves......Defense Secretary Leon Panetta is expressing new concerns about Iran's underground nuclear program, this time telling Washington Post columnist David Ignatius he's worried Israel may decide to attack it as early as this spring

source:Fox news via:Black Horizon

I do not know thier is talk and thier is not meaning from TV not so much just a quib here and there but on radio maybe twice as much.Thier has been so much happening over in that region for the last year with the Arab Sping and how that has gone south in Egypt now with the Muslim Brotherhood in power.Then today Russia and China block sanctions on Iran in the UN(useless org.anyway) showing there alliances and all we need is for someone to light a stupid match and we are all it again.Any thoughts.......


----------



## evangilder (Feb 4, 2012)

It's definitely heating up, but any standing president who is up for re-election is going to have a tough time if he gets more Americans involved in yet another conflict. Who know where this will lead, but there has been rumblings over the Iranian nuclear program for a while. It may be coming to a head.


----------



## javlin (Feb 4, 2012)

Evan some theorize that The Nutjob of Iran's sabre rattling might be for Israel to strike first then Hezbollah and Syria jion the conflict which would be a good thing for Syria.Thier are so many factions coming into play that is hard to keep up with players and motives/rewards.Then Turkey has been for the last two years moving toward Iran(get 50% oil from Iran) plus thier government operation for lack of better explanation has been changing.I think in Turkey if I remember correctly it's changing to a theocracy??religious rule?The water is not boiling yet but it's warm.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 4, 2012)

Why is Turkey turning away from Israel


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> Why is Turkey turning away from Israel



Back in 2010 Israeli forces raided a Turkish ship (because of the Blockade) and killed 8 Turkish sailors. A UN report stated that the raid was legal, but that the Israelis used excessive force. The Turkish Govt. demanded a formal apology and Israel refused.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 4, 2012)

The two countries were pretty tight up until that time Israel has apparently switched to being friends with Turkeys long time buddy Greece


----------



## javlin (Feb 4, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Back in 2010 Israeli forces raided a Turkish ship (because of the Blockade) and killed 8 Turkish sailors. A UN report stated that the raid was legal, but that the Israelis used excessive force. The Turkish Govt. demanded a formal apology and Israel refused.



Is this the same raid were 1) the ship was told it was not going to enter port 2)when the first soldier no lets say before the first soldier hit the deck while on the rope was being beaten with metal pipes and it continued while he was on deck? and 3) if memory serves me some Hezbollah were on the ship also.If we are speaking of the same incident a soilder went down and like any unit force was used.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 4, 2012)

javlin said:


> Is this the same raid were 1) the ship was told it was not going to enter port 2)when the first soldier no lets say before the first soldier hit the deck while on the rope was being beaten with metal pipes and it continued while he was on deck? and 3) if memory serves me some Hezbollah were on the ship also.If we are speaking of the same incident a soilder went down and like any unit force was used.


There is the other side of the story as well


----------



## javlin (Feb 4, 2012)

Here part of a write up from the NYTimes: The report assailed Israel for the way in which the nine passengers were killed and others were injured. “Forensic evidence showing that most of the deceased were shot multiple times, including in the back, or at close range has not been adequately accounted for in the material presented by Israel,” it says. The report does, however, acknowledge that once on board the commandos had to defend themselves against violent attack. The report also criticizes Israel’s subsequent treatment of the passengers, saying it “included physical mistreatment, harassment and intimidation, unjustified confiscation of belongings and the denial of timely consular assistance.” 

Like so many elements of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, the events on the Mavi Marmara produced two competing narratives, each full of self-justification and contempt for the other. 

source:
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsXxWJ6yARA_


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 4, 2012)

Staying away from politics neither side is faultless and some of the folks on both sides are nasty pieces of work


----------



## javlin (Feb 4, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> Staying away from politics neither side is faultless and some of the folks on both sides are nasty pieces of work



That we can agree on somewhat Neil.


----------



## PJay (Apr 9, 2012)

The US Fleet in the Med is applying 'pressure' on Syria to stop killing it's citizens. Little will change.

The Israelis are going to need better weapons if they want to delay the Iranian nuke program, the Iranians are pretty well dug in.


----------

